# REUMA Porto (Bonfim) desactivada



## Skizzo (15 Fev 2008 às 01:59)

Não sei se já todos sabem, mas a estação foi desactivada em Novembro 2007. Estava a achar estranho e portanto contactei o IM que me informou sobre o seu encerramento. A única REUMA dentro da cidade é agora a de Massarelos (Foz). Estou um bocado triste porque moro perto do Bonfim e gostava de comparar as minhas temperaturas com essa estação  A de Massarelos vai ser diferente porque a Foz regista temperaturas completamente diferentes em relação ao centro da cidade. Enfim...


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 09:15)

A sério?
Ainda ontem, na minha visita ao Porto, constatei isso. No centro da cidade estava super quentinho (havia bué pessoal de t-shirt), mas na Foz o ar era outro. O tipico ar maritimo. Ainda assim havia umas quantas pessoas na rochas deitadas ao sol. Por acaso até se estava lá muio bem ao sol. Mas como disse, o ar era outro!


----------



## Skizzo (16 Fev 2008 às 21:59)

Oi André (tb sou André )

Sim, o centro da cidade é de longe a zona mais quente (no verão a temperatura consegue estar 10ºC mais elevada no centro que na periferia ou P.Rubras (Aero). 
Estas temperaturas no Inverno não são muito normais. Até porque no Inverno qd as temperaturas são baixas, a Foz tem o clima mais ameno (nunca sobe nem desce muito). Mas no Verão é o melhor lugar para estar, até pq o centro é insuportável, está sempre calor a mais. Já para não falar em vagas de calor, registo temperaturas sempre superiores a 40ºC durante vários dias enquanto em outras zonas ou em Pedras Rubras o ar está bem mais agradável. Mas como não há dinheiro para morar na Foz, contento-me com o centro (que é óptimo por outros motivos )
Continuas pelo Porto? Hoje ainda esteve mais quente, inacreditável! Pensei que esta vaga tivesse terminado pois a temperatura esteve a descer durante alguns dias consecutivos


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

Skizzo disse:


> Oi André (tb sou André )
> 
> Sim, o centro da cidade é de longe a zona mais quente (no verão a temperatura consegue estar 10ºC mais elevada no centro que na periferia ou P.Rubras (Aero).
> Estas temperaturas no Inverno não são muito normais. Até porque no Inverno qd as temperaturas são baixas, a Foz tem o clima mais ameno (nunca sobe nem desce muito). Mas no Verão é o melhor lugar para estar, até pq o centro é insuportável, está sempre calor a mais. Já para não falar em vagas de calor, registo temperaturas sempre superiores a 40ºC durante vários dias enquanto em outras zonas ou em Pedras Rubras o ar está bem mais agradável. Mas como não há dinheiro para morar na Foz, contento-me com o centro (que é óptimo por outros motivos )
> Continuas pelo Porto? Hoje ainda esteve mais quente, inacreditável! Pensei que esta vaga tivesse terminado pois a temperatura esteve a descer durante alguns dias consecutivos



Olá André 
Por acaso sempre tive uma ideia do Porto como sendo uma cidade fresca. Mas lá está, tudo baseado segundo os dados do IM. Mas afinal é bem quentinha e soalheira. Então a zona da Ribeira, como fica protegida do vento devido ao grande declive tanto de um lado, como do outro do rio, fica ali como uma espécie de estufa. Não tinha a noção de que Pedras Rubras ficasse tão perto do mar. Mas também não tinha ideia que a cidade do Porto ficasse "tão longe" dele. Tão longe porque nos mapas aparece literalmente em cima da Foz do Douro. Têm de reivindicar uma estação meteorológica para a avenida dos Aliados, ou para perto da torre dos Clérigos. 

Quanto à cidade, gostei mesmo bué do passeio. Não estou nada arrependido de me ter lançado à aventura de redescobrir a cidade (só conhecia a cidade de passagem). E o pessoal todo super simpático. Muito fixe. E ainda andei a passear no 500 de um lado para o outro. Brutal. Mas moras mesmo no centro?
Sim, percebi que ali a zona da Foz é a Linha aí do sítio. 
Mas já estou de volta aos subúrbios da capital. Foi mesmo só uma visita rápida. Cheguei aí às 10:30 e saí às 19:52. Andei quilómetros e quilómetros de mochila às costas com comida e água. Ah, e a máquina fotográfica na mão. Literalmente à interrail, mas pelo Porto. 






A foto data de ontem às 19h. Depois foi correr até à estação de S.Bento


----------



## Skizzo (18 Fev 2008 às 01:51)

AnDré disse:


> Olá André
> Por acaso sempre tive uma ideia do Porto como sendo uma cidade fresca. Mas lá está, tudo baseado segundo os dados do IM. Mas afinal é bem quentinha e soalheira. Então a zona da Ribeira, como fica protegida do vento devido ao grande declive tanto de um lado, como do outro do rio, fica ali como uma espécie de estufa. Não tinha a noção de que Pedras Rubras ficasse tão perto do mar. Mas também não tinha ideia que a cidade do Porto ficasse "tão longe" dele. Tão longe porque nos mapas aparece literalmente em cima da Foz do Douro. Têm de reivindicar uma estação meteorológica para a avenida dos Aliados, ou para perto da torre dos Clérigos.
> 
> Quanto à cidade, gostei mesmo bué do passeio. Não estou nada arrependido de me ter lançado à aventura de redescobrir a cidade (só conhecia a cidade de passagem). E o pessoal todo super simpático. Muito fixe. E ainda andei a passear no 500 de um lado para o outro. Brutal. Mas moras mesmo no centro?
> ...



Pedras Rubras é das zonas mais frescas da área metropolitana do Porto, até pq aquilo é um descampado, não existe urbanizações em seu redor (ainda fica a uns 15-20km penso eu do Porto). A Ribeira é mais quentinha que a Foz, mas nada que se compare ao centro, ou à baixa da cidade, no Verão não há brisa que refresque esta zona. Sem dúvida que deveria haver uma estação meteorológica nesta zona até para saber as temperaturas da cidade em si.
Sim moro mesmo no centro  Não muito longe dos Aliados.

Ainda bem que gostaste da cidade, deverias ter ficado mais tempo  Boa foto tb


----------

